# Small Texture Hopper Problems



## Axecutioner-B

I have a Wallboard something something 200 small red texture hopper (home depot $70 special) that is about a year old. For the first 6 months it was a great hopper, but over the last 6 months it has gone from being tempermental to its worst (today) downright worthless. Today i had to orange peel texture about 250 square feet & i could barely get it to spray at all. I used some WD-40 on it before putting any mud in it (as usual because without WD-40 forget about the trigger working whatsoever), the mud was from a pail i just washed, the water was clean that i used to mix the mud. I made the mud nice & wet like usual to make a decent orange peel with but the thing would not spray unless i had the compressor cranked up to 130 psi & thats just too high to get a match to the existing wall.

My questions: 
Has anyone been through this before with the same hopper model & if so how did you fix it?

Is there a particular plastic hopper model that is like the end all be all of plastic hoppers?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks for reading 
________
Wetdione


----------



## DSJOHN

Yeh,the spring inside the handle is crap, once you think you finally fixed it it leaks all over the place[POS] dont really have an answer-just venting my own frustration.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

DSJOHN said:


> Yeh,the spring inside the handle is crap, once you think you finally fixed it it leaks all over the place[POS] dont really have an answer-just venting my own frustration.


Did you take it apart ? 

I'm venting too, but i also need to get this problem solved soon. Whats gone wrong with mine is that over time the lowest possible working pressure has increased from 35 psi (perfect for a nice knock down, when it was new) to now needing to turn the compressor all the way up to get the damn thing to do anything (which is perfect for nothing  ).
________
Ocean View Condos


----------



## silverstilts

Pull the nozzle assembly out and clean it out, After time there will be all sorts of gunk that will build up inside there. The air coming from your compressor will allow moister, oil, and whatever else to flow through your hose and into your hopper over time it builds up.. Or if you have a air regulator on your hopper that can also build up with gunk or the one on the compressor, I would check that first, if it is gunk use some carb cleaner on it that will dissolve any gunk, just make sure you find something that wont eat up any o-rings. Another thing you can use is just plain baby oil... If you ever do any wrenching and want to get that impregnated oil and grease off your hands baby oil works great and also smells good, you would be surprised how it dissolves grime.... One more thing check your hose build up can add up fast in there. Sometimes they will deteriorate to the point on the inside where it wont allow the proper airflow.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

Thank you i will try that. I have used other hoppers that have a little black rubber boot right where the mud meets the pressure inside the handle, the hopper i have DOES NOT have anything like that down inside the handle. I wonder how much difference that little boot makes.
________
Sophiexx


----------



## DSJOHN

When you take it apart -on the backside of the round flat piece it will be all dried up crap stuck there, thats usually where the problem arises, the older models would have that rubber part in the handle deteriorate , or stick so the spring and plunger piece wouldnt work right--good luck


----------



## Axecutioner-B

I took it apart yesterday before i had a small orange peel to spray. I sanded the (for lack of a better word) plunger, the bigger part towards back got sanded, as well as every other surface on the thing. Yes it had black gunk almost rusted to it, that all got sanded fairly well, then i sprayed the hell out of the shaft that holds the plunger thingy with WD-40. I WD'ed as much as i could & t worked much better than a few days ago. I still dont think i could trust it to do low PSI knock-down, it seemed to want to clog at anything below like 55 PSI. If i had any type of bigger job to do i wouldn't trust it. 

I was thinking of taking the o-rings off the plunger & soaking it in parts cleaner for a day or 2 & then putting a decent amount of grease around everything & seeing how that helps. If that doesn't work, i think I'll have to buy a new one.
________
LIVE SEX


----------



## alltex

throw it away and get another $70 piece of crap.Or spend some $ on a good one.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

alltex said:


> throw it away and get another $70 piece of crap.Or spend some $ on a good one.


 
Earlier in the thread i did ask what particular make & model is the best, do you know? I don't want to buy a new hopper once a year if i can help it. I was at AMES a few months ago & i think they had a Goldblatt or something like that that looked nice for like $130. I don't mind spending money for a nice one if its going to last.
________
CumOnMyLIPS cam


----------



## alltex

Axecutioner-B said:


> Earlier in the thread i did ask what particular make & model is the best, do you know? I don't want to buy a new hopper once a year if i can help it. I was at AMES a few months ago & i think they had a Goldblatt or something like that that looked nice for like $130. I don't mind spending money for a nice one if its going to last.


 I,v had mine for a long time and i think its a wallboard Its got the round plate on the frount with different size holes on it.Its not used that much because i have an AST spray rig .mostly just use it for patches I do oil the hell out of it when i,m done The $130 on is probobly ok goldblats been around a long time .Sounds like you use yours alot and deserve a new one .good luck!!


----------



## Axecutioner-B

Thanks for the advice man. I used to use it 3 or 4 times a week, but right now i don't even know when the next chance I'll get to use it will be. Work is getting slow for me, i quit/got laid off from the donkey's ass i was working for. My next challenge will be to try to make it on my own, or if that doesn't work out get another job, either way it will be better than the situation i was in.
________
buy a condo in Pattaya


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

Axecutioner-B said:


> Thanks for the advice man. I used to use it 3 or 4 times a week, but right now i don't even know when the next chance I'll get to use it will be. Work is getting slow for me, i quit/got laid off from the donkey's ass i was working for. My next challenge will be to try to make it on my own, or if that doesn't work out get another job, either way it will be better than the situation i was in.


Go back to school. get out of construction! 

Thats what i tell every single one of my employees

Maybe you have a problem with your air house and junk is in that. Hoppers are simple machines. sometims you need to take out the piece where they air goes into, the male piece that is, and clean up in there. it can prevent air flow.thats the main issue, then you need to blow out the inside of long round thing where are comes out that spreads the mud out. that should clear up your problem. these are easy machines. let me know.


----------



## Axecutioner-B

Ha !! I'm 40 man, 2 small kids & have no time left to struggle in to a new career, i need to make a living now!! I ended up buying the $20 harbor freight hopper (thanks Rhardman), it works great !! Thanks for the advice tho 
________
Novana Residence Condominium


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

Lol, i am always trying to find away out of construction. i had gotten certified to fix lazer printers. Thats fun. everyone wanted experienced help so that was a waste. I am writing a childrens book and that actually seemed to go over very well with the 4 people that have seen it. they all loved it. so that could be good. I am working on starting a tshirt brand. Its never to late.. I barely work as it is so i have nothing to lose.


----------



## rhardman

The_Texture_Guy said:


> Lol, i am always trying to find away out of construction. i had gotten certified to fix lazer printers. Thats fun. everyone wanted experienced help so that was a waste. I am writing a childrens book and that actually seemed to go over very well with the 4 people that have seen it. they all loved it. so that could be good. I am working on starting a tshirt brand. Its never to late.. I barely work as it is so i have nothing to lose.


Great attitude and new goals are certainly fantastic!:thumbsup:

If I might offer a thought...

I fell on some stilts in the late 80's and tore up my knee. 3 years of night school, 5 nights a week, 4 hours a night later I got an electronics degree and headed to Silicon Valley to set the world on fire!

Involved with sales, I had a lot of fun, travelled North and South America and Western Europe. I found that with the large corporations, the politics were impossible to deal with (with my drywall background) so I went to small start up companies. There it was real interesting. We always did fantastic but the owners had a real problem when my commissions passed their pay. One start up company I worked with, was very successful. I was the only sales guy and we sold $8,000,000.00 (average price around $5.50 each) in a little over a year. When it was obvious that my commissions would be $200,000.00 I was fired saying they no longer needed me. My last sales job was a couple of years ago and we were talking to Suncor in Fort Mac Murray Alberta (Canada) and I set up an opportunity to sell them wireless instrumentation monitoring (bouncing signals off satelites) to keep track of ground movement, water levels and so forth. The first phase of the project was going to be in the millions. We left Fort Mac and on the way to an appointment in Edmonton, my boss told me he decided he wasn't going to pay me commissions. After a VERY heated conversation :furious: I quit and started working on the drywall tools you will see on another DWT thread.

I say that to say this...

We're all having a hard time financially right now and drywall is very challenging. But believe me, from experience, I can say that we're in the company of very good men! Straight shooters, in your face honest and each one of us a little cranky at times.

Personally, I'm glad to be back.

Just my .02 :thumbup:


----------



## ns005

I just finished going through emt school. I want to get on at a paid fire dept. so I can pick and choose the drywall jobs I want to do. Thats my plan! I love finishing drywall but it would be nice to have a steady pay and basically do drywall for fun on the side.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

ns005 said:


> I just finished going through emt school. I want to get on at a paid fire dept. so I can pick and choose the drywall jobs I want to do. Thats my plan! I love finishing drywall but it would be nice to have a steady pay and basically do drywall for fun on the side.



My company offers 20% off for all firefighters and Law enforcement officers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

The_Texture_Guy said:


> My company offers 20% off for all firefighters and Law enforcement officers.


why????? they make twice as much money as we do 
well at least they do here in Canuck land:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

ns005 said:


> I just finished going through emt school. I want to get on at a paid fire dept. so I can pick and choose the drywall jobs I want to do. Thats my plan! I love finishing drywall but it would be nice to have a steady pay and basically *do drywall for fun on the side.*


 are you some kinda nutcase?:jester:...................:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ns005 said:


> I just finished going through emt school. I want to get on at a paid fire dept. so I can pick and choose the drywall jobs I want to do. Thats my plan! I love finishing drywall but it would be nice to have a steady pay and basically do drywall for fun on the side.


actually,one of our local morning talk shows on the radio had a show about this.people were mad because you have cops and firemen,who get alot of days off in a row at times with the shifts they do.making 90,000 a year,doing side jobs in construction for 1/2 the price.
it's called run a business at a loss,so they can get more tax write offs....what can you do?????


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

firefighters arent paid very well here at least to my knowledge. I was doing more of a thank you for the service, but sometimes i am not always sure because alot of them are fire fighters but also do alot of stuff on the side and still make great money and they have a wife that makes good money to. any input on that debate?


----------



## ns005

Well around here you start out around $40k and work 24 hr shifts. One day on two days off. Lots of time off and get paid to work out. At age 55 with 20 years in you can retire and have a kick ass pension. Not to mention they have great benefits. I'm a drywaller at heart but being a fireman would be an awesome job.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ns005 said:


> Well around here you start out around $40k and work 24 hr shifts. One day on two days off. Lots of time off and get paid to work out. At age 55 with 20 years in you can retire and have a kick ass pension. Not to mention they have great benefits. I'm a drywaller at heart but being a fireman would be an awesome job.


well,maybe you should think about moving to Ontario,Canada then,here is a link on a fireman's wage in Toronto ,or you can be a provincial cop (OPP)http://www.opp.ca/ecms/index.php?id=98 http://howtoliveincanada.com/work-as-a-firefighter-in-toronto/ remember that these are their starting wages.
guess my beef is most guys in construction.(the average worker) use to make twice as much money as your average civil servant.now it's the other way around.but if your going to be classified as a essential service holding a government job,then you should not be able to moon - light


----------



## ns005

Well I think if I made that much money I prob wouldn't worry about it


----------



## NavyMom9396

alltex said:


> throw it away and get another $70 piece of crap.Or spend some $ on a good one.


This is the answer i figured was gonna end up being the case ... ugh


----------

